# Show Me Your Caparison Thread



## Steinmetzify (Jun 10, 2022)

Got enough inquiries and suggestions that fuck it. Thought this’d be a good enough idea. 

Show me your Caparisons!

Fist post is my Metal Machine:


----------



## Samark (Jun 10, 2022)

Had a few but don’t have pictures anymore 

CL10 and a Ran I had made


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## AndiKravljaca (Jun 10, 2022)

Here's my TAT in action. Seven strings, so wrong category, but still!


----------



## narad (Jun 10, 2022)

Samark said:


> Had a few but don’t have pictures anymore
> 
> CL10 and a Ran I had made
> View attachment 108978
> ...



The best pic we get of that one is in pieces?? Tsk, tsk...


----------



## NoodleFace (Jun 10, 2022)

I had a dellinger a couple years ago


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Jun 10, 2022)

If I didn't have to repair my Jeep I would definitely get another Horus model, especially one with a Walnut body.


----------



## tian (Jun 10, 2022)

Have always thought the clock inlays are one of the coolest, especially among the non custom shop options.

Would love to actually get my hands on one and try it out for myself.


----------



## Gio18 (Jun 10, 2022)

I love caparisons so damn much. Especially the headstocks


----------



## Droptune666 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## xzyryabx (Jun 10, 2022)

tian said:


> Have always thought the clock inlays are one of the coolest, especially among the non custom shop options.
> 
> Would love to actually get my hands on one and try it out for myself.


Really?! 
The the main thing keeping me away from them!!
Narad has one I want but every time I lay eyes on those inlays I change my mind quick.


----------



## narad (Jun 10, 2022)

xzyryabx said:


> Really?!
> The the main thing keeping me away from them!!
> Narad has one I want but every time I lay eyes on those inlays I change my mind quick.


Real men don't look at the fretboard.


----------



## 73647k (Jun 10, 2022)

I was looking for the ultimate super strat and landed on the Horus. Each of my guitars serve a different purpose - this thing my 80's hair metal machine.






I'm a big fan of the pre-Horus Jackson Falcons that were being built by Jackson for Doug Aldrich, especially. The finishes on these things are wild. I'll put a link to a pretty cool writeup for anyone else interested in some of the model history.















https://alienxnation.com/vintage-19...7/26/jackson-doug-aldrich-signature-da-guitar


----------



## CLONE (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 12, 2022)

Brocken FX WM. 27 inch scale length and not such a common guitar. It was only in the lineup for a couple of years and I haven't seen many "in the wild" compared to the Horus. Caparison's own bridge design, which is awesome. It's a massive hunk of metal which feels much better quality that Hipshot. It even has a small screw in each side to LOCK the saddles in place so there are absolutely no rattles or wobbles. The neck is super nice, and the guitar is incredibly light.

The stock pickups really didn't work in this guitar though. They don't work well with low tunings IMO. I put Fishman pickups in it, which are cool but I'm going to go back to passives soon.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 12, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Brocken FX WM. 27 inch scale length and not such a common guitar. It was only in the lineup for a couple of years and I haven't seen many "in the wild" compared to the Horus. Caparison's own bridge design, which is awesome. It's a massive hunk of metal which feels much better quality that Hipshot. It even has a small screw in each side to LOCK the saddles in place so there are absolutely no rattles or wobbles. The neck is super nice, and the guitar is incredibly light.
> 
> The stock pickups really didn't work in this guitar though. They don't work well with low tunings IMO. I put Fishman pickups in it, which are cool but I'm going to go back to passives soon.
> View attachment 109050



Oh that’s noice….two of the things I really like about mine are that it’s a hard tail and that the volume knob is way out of the way like yours. 

I’ve got a decently heavy right hand and I’m forever knocking the volume down on my ESPs.


----------



## jahosy (Jun 12, 2022)

All my capas over the last 8 years ....

'96 TAT II red sunset.
The 'one' that started my Caparison journey. Looking back now, this was easily my favourite Capa. Plays like butter. And i paid something crazy (under USD 1K) for it used. Think it belonged to Jonas at one point (together with his '666' TAT??) Very early built, with the serial number imprinted on the last fret, similar to USA / MIJ Jacksons. Full of regrets selling this 



Horus snowcloud

Like the early TAT, plays beautifull. Personally prefer the neck thru and 'arched top' body profile of the TAT. 



Angelus Pro white

Very cool 'matt' finish. And the blank ebony board looks really classy.



Angelus HGS Transblue

Reallyyyy wanted to like this, but the Angelus model is just not for me. Can't really pinpoint anything in particular, maybe the neck profile?



TAT special Amber

Sold the Red Sunset for this. Wished i didn't had to, but that's life, you can't have all the nice things haha ...



FX7 WM

Probably my least favourite, but still a top notch instrument. Love the natural walnut finish to the body, just didn't gel with it.



Anders Brjoler Angelus

Was a big fan of At the Gates (though this guitar was associated more to the Haunted) so couldn't pass up the chance of owning it. Again like the HGS model, not a fan of the Angelus.



TAT special Quilted top (1 of 8)

My only remaining Capa. Beautiful quilted top. Plays beautiful.



And the hunt for the Red Sunset II continues


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 12, 2022)

jahosy said:


> All my capas over the last 8 years ....
> 
> '96 TAT II red sunset.
> The 'one' that started my Caparison journey. Looking back now, this was easily my favourite Capa. Plays like butter. And i paid something crazy (under USD 1K) for it used. Think it belonged to Jonas at one point (together with his '666' TAT??) Very early built, with the serial number imprinted on the last fret, similar to USA / MIJ Jacksons. Full of regrets selling this
> ...



Dig all those, but the standout for me is the HGS Angelus….I had a guy want to trade me straight across for a baritone I did up years ago; was his idea but I felt it was too much to my advantage to take the trade and felt bad so passed on it. Always wanted to try one.


----------



## /wrists (Jun 12, 2022)

I am sitting here in envy.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 12, 2022)

jahosy said:


> All my capas over the last 8 years ....
> 
> '96 TAT II red sunset.
> The 'one' that started my Caparison journey. Looking back now, this was easily my favourite Capa. Plays like butter. And i paid something crazy (under USD 1K) for it used. Think it belonged to Jonas at one point (together with his '666' TAT??) Very early built, with the serial number imprinted on the last fret, similar to USA / MIJ Jacksons. Full of regrets selling this
> ...



Fantastic journey man.


----------



## gunch (Jun 12, 2022)

jaxadam said:


>


The one with bkps... is it black or very dark red?


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 12, 2022)

gunch said:


> The one with bkps... is it black or very dark red?



Very dark red.


----------



## Samark (Jun 12, 2022)

Not mine but worth posting after seeing @jahosy ’s Caparison.


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 12, 2022)

I seem to have stumbled into a mystical place..

I should not have come here.


----------



## feilong29 (Jun 12, 2022)

My #1


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 13, 2022)

My second one is this Horus M3. The finish is "dark night" from a fairly recent re-issue of some older sponge paint jobs. This was my second preferred finish, after the amber/tiger yellow one. With the gold hardware I think this one looks awesome and I believe they only made 10 of each colour, and this was the last one in stock in this finish.

The guitar is in B standard. It's a pretty dark-sounding guitar for me. I guess the expectation is that a bolt-on with a maple body, Floyd and maple neck would be bright, but that isn't the case at all. Again, the stock pickups just didn't do it for me. WAY too much output, and kinda mushy and lacking clarity, but also an annoying high end. I tried a Black Winter but it was far too dark and boomy in this guitar. So now it's a Lundgren Black Heaven, which sounds much better.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Jun 13, 2022)

Giving me super GAS, just saw Symphony X a few nights ago and of course MR's Dellinger was looking and sounding great.
Gonna have to hunt down a Dellinger FX soon.....
I've noticed a lot of these are horus or TAT, is there something that draws ya'll to those models over the Dellingers?


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 13, 2022)

ChrispyFinch said:


> Giving me super GAS, just saw Symphony X a few nights ago and of course MR's Dellinger was looking and sounding great.
> Gonna have to hunt down a Dellinger FX soon.....
> I've noticed a lot of these are horus or TAT, is there something that draws ya'll to those models over the Dellingers?



The TAT has an almost "les Paul" like feeling because it has the backwards neck angle and either a TOM bridge or a top-mounted Floyd Rose. They also, IMO, sound the best of all Caparisons. Also has 27 frets.

Horus is cool because 27 frets o a short 24.75 scale length, so they're SUPER easy to play, even for crap guitarists like me! I also think the scale length gives it something a bit "special" in the sound. See Paul Ozz's demo for example.



IMO the Horus sounds way better than the Dellinger.

Dellinger is, by comparison, a relatively boring guitar. 24 frets. Hipshot bridge. There's tons and tons of competition in that category.

The MJR Dellinger is also a prominence model, which has a different carve, I believe. I've never played one - but my friend is a Caparison dealer and told me that the MJR model is the best Caparison model... maybe I'll own one at some point


----------



## jahosy (Jun 13, 2022)

Note that there's the original TAT (discontinued) and the TAT SPECIAL, which is like a lovechild between the TAT and a horus (neck thru, 27 frets, 25.5 scale)

The early TAT that i owned felt like a Jackson SL2H, except its more comfortable (due to the neck angle and slight arched top) and SUPER resonant (the sponge finish is PAPER thin). Considering Itaru was the luthier for Jackson Japan, it made sense. 

The horus was based on the Jackson Falcon (designed by Itaru) and Dellinger a Jackson Dinky. 

One thing i did notice is their neck profile differs significantly between models. The '96 red sunset was my favourite. Felt like a thin 'C' whereas the TAT special was more 'D'. And the Angelus felt rounder.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 13, 2022)

jahosy said:


> Note that there's the original TAT (discontinued) and the TAT SPECIAL, which is like a lovechild between the TAT and a horus (neck thru, 27 frets, 25.5 scale)


You're absolutely right. Thanks for correcting me


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 13, 2022)

jahosy said:


> Note that there's the original TAT (discontinued) and the TAT SPECIAL, which is like a lovechild between the TAT and a horus (neck thru, 27 frets, 25.5 scale)
> 
> The early TAT that i owned felt like a Jackson SL2H, except its more comfortable (due to the neck angle and slight arched top) and SUPER resonant (the sponge finish is PAPER thin). Considering Itaru was the luthier for Jackson Japan, it made sense.
> 
> ...



This. The TATII is what I call a Soloist killer. Just a great overall playing and sounding guitar. It is way up there with one of the best guitars I’ve laid my hands on.


----------



## Samark (Jun 21, 2022)

narad said:


> The best pic we get of that one is in pieces?? Tsk, tsk...





Yeah man, the quilt just isn’t up to my standards so doesn’t get much love. Hence the new one being built with a LoPro. Covered Lundgren this time too I think. Last pics were from 2016 when I was in Western Aus. Man time flies


----------



## narad (Jun 21, 2022)

Samark said:


> Yeah man, the quilt just isn’t up to my standards so doesn’t get much love. Hence the new one being built with a LoPro. Covered Lundgren this time too I think. Last pics were from 2016 when I was in Western Aus. Man time flies
> 
> View attachment 109491
> View attachment 109492
> View attachment 109493



But the actual broderick lacs is also like that (well, the 7-string. The 6-string quilt looks like it has more pop).


----------



## Omrat (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## 73647k (Sep 3, 2022)

This thread deserves a bump. I’m thinking about buying another Horus…


----------



## /wrists (Sep 3, 2022)

I want an old TAT in the Frozen Sky (the one on reverb is super messed) or an older Dellinger with the HGS bridge in black.


----------



## 73647k (Sep 3, 2022)

evade said:


> I want an old TAT in the Frozen Sky (the one on reverb is super messed) or an older Dellinger with the HGS bridge in black.


I just took a look at that Frozen TAT on reverb.. lol. I wonder what goes through some people’s minds when they decide to suddenly play luthier for an afternoon.

I picked up an Ibanez not too long ago where the previous owner decided to re-route the bridge pickup cavity by hand to fit a new pickup. The new pickup tabs were squared off instead of rounded. The routes looked like completed shit.

All he had to do was snip off the tab corners with tin snips to round them out - no need to fuck the guitar body up


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 3, 2022)

73647k said:


> I’m thinking about buying another Horus…



You can never have enough!


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm reaaalllly tempted by the new Orbits that just came out.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## /wrists (Sep 3, 2022)

73647k said:


> I just took a look at that Frozen TAT on reverb.. lol. I wonder what goes through some people’s minds when they decide to suddenly play luthier for an afternoon.
> 
> I picked up an Ibanez not too long ago where the previous owner decided to re-route the bridge pickup cavity by hand to fit a new pickup. The new pickup tabs were squared off instead of rounded. The routes looked like completed shit.
> 
> All he had to do was snip off the tab corners with tin snips to round them out - no need to fuck the guitar body up


When I see guitars like that Caparison, I actually wonder how the fretwork got like that...


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 3, 2022)

yellowv said:


>


Stunning finish.

Is there any (fairly consolidated) resource outlining Caparison models and finishes over the years?

Like I understand the basic "TAT vs Horus vs TAT Special vs Dellinger" thing but I find it pretty hard to figure out what all they've released as there's very few that appear on sites like Reverb and Digimart and they have _comparatively_ (hehe) less attention on forums like SSO than other Japanese brands.

For example, I would've assumed that dark night posted above was just a darker snow cloud.


----------



## 73647k (Sep 3, 2022)

yellowv said:


>


I read somewhere that Itaru still does each one of these finishes by hand. It’s interesting to see your Moon Stone compared to mine and pick out the subtle differences

Also for anyone who wants to look through a mind blowing Caparison collection check out Mattias Eklundh’s site

https://www.freakguitar.com/applehorn.html


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 3, 2022)

73647k said:


> This thread deserves a bump. I’m thinking about buying another Horus…



Me too. Those new WB FX models look sweet

They have the awesome Caparison bridge. It's super stable, comfortable and adjustable. The whole thing locks down with extra Allen key bolts on the sides, so nothing can move.

Also now with XJ stainless steel frets.

Think I'm gonna go for it. Just need to decide what colour to get...


----------



## 73647k (Sep 4, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Me too. Those new WB FX models look sweet
> 
> They have the awesome Caparison bridge. It's super stable, comfortable and adjustable. The whole thing locks down with extra Allen key bolts on the sides, so nothing can move.
> 
> ...


I think I’m going to as well, I’m leaning towards the Natural finish. They all look really nice


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 5, 2022)

73647k said:


> I think I’m going to as well, I’m leaning towards the Natural finish. They all look really nice


Yeah, I have the natural finish Brocken posted on page 1. It's holding up nicely, except the finish gets a little shiny where your hand rubs. The white finish I quite like in the photos, but there are some close-up photos on Reverb where I decided I don't like it that much. The white with visible wood grain is a little "weird" to me, and somehow I feel it isn't going to age well.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 5, 2022)

Black chrome 81 in effect. 

This thing slays even harder now.


----------



## 73647k (Sep 5, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Yeah, I have the natural finish Brocken posted on page 1. It's holding up nicely, except the finish gets a little shiny where your hand rubs. The white finish I quite like in the photos, but there are some close-up photos on Reverb where I decided I don't like it that much. The white with visible wood grain is a little "weird" to me, and somehow I feel it isn't going to age well.



Your Brocken is next on my list after the Horus WB-FX haha, I bet that is fun to play - it looks just as comfortable. Might go with the 7 string though if I can find it. They don’t show up too often so it’ll give me some time to save up for it 

I kind of like the idea of finish wear, should look even gnarlier over time too. Not sure how the white would hold up. Would it eventually start to yellow?



Steinmetzify said:


> Black chrome 81 in effect.
> 
> This thing slays even harder now.



I gotta try one of these too. I have a Jackson SLSMG project going on, stripped down to natural wood and the specs are close but I know a TAT would probably blow it out of the water.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 5, 2022)

I really love this guitar but I wish V’s weren’t such a pain to play sitting down.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 8, 2022)

They are currently trying out custom orders on existing models. Hopefully will get more details soon.

** Photo taken from Caparison FB Group


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 8, 2022)

jahosy said:


> View attachment 113867
> 
> 
> They are currently trying out custom orders on existing models. Hopefully will get more details soon.
> ...


I messaged that guy who got the first custom order, and he said the price was like double stock Caparisons...I'm hoping it's a case of the finish being the brunt of that since for some minor changes to the guitars playability wise, I wouldn't pay $6k or more


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 8, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I messaged that guy who got the first custom order, and he said the price was like double stock Caparisons...I'm hoping it's a case of the finish being the brunt of that since for some minor changes to the guitars playability wise, I wouldn't pay $6k or more


Is there an actual photo of the guitar?


----------



## narad (Sep 8, 2022)

I wouldn't pay $6k for anything less than 3 Caparisons.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 8, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is there an actual photo of the guitar?


That's an actual guitar, probably the first 'custom' shop caparison ordered by non-endorsee. It's a dellinger with a rainbow coloured sponge finish. At this point, it sounded very limited customisation of current models; nothing crazy like a TAT body with a Angelus headstock 



jco5055 said:


> I messaged that guy who got the first custom order, and he said the price was like double stock Caparisons...I'm hoping it's a case of the finish being the brunt of that since for some minor changes to the guitars playability wise, I wouldn't pay $6k or more


Not cheap for sure ....


----------



## 73647k (Sep 8, 2022)

jahosy said:


> That's an actual guitar, probably the first 'custom' shop caparison ordered by non-endorsee. It's a dellinger with a rainbow coloured sponge finish.



I gotta see this… are there any pics of the full guitar yet?


----------



## jahosy (Sep 8, 2022)

73647k said:


> I gotta see this… are there any pics of the full guitar yet?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 8, 2022)

Barf


----------



## 73647k (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah I'll take 3 instead too. Would be nice to do something with a custom Horus though


----------



## narad (Sep 8, 2022)

Get the Gackt finishes up on other models:


----------



## CapinCripes (Sep 8, 2022)

narad said:


> Get the Gackt finishes up on other models:


For when you absolutely should not be playing any leads but still want 27 frets.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sep 8, 2022)

jahosy said:


> View attachment 113895
> 
> View attachment 113896


Welp, that’s my favorite cappy ever.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 9, 2022)

Dear me. Someone has the incredible opportunity to order a semi-custom Caparison, and they go for rainbow vomit? Yikes.

Edit: And to keep things relevant to the thread title, I was recently playing the old Arch Enemy stuff with my Horus M3 in B standard. What a fucking BEAST of a guitar that is. On an overall sheer "quality" level, I think my ESPs are better. But there's about the overall feel and sound of the Horus which is so fun, satisfying and rewarding to play. Guaranteed to put a smile on the face.


----------



## 73647k (Sep 9, 2022)

Just ordered the WB-FX Horus, I'll try to post some NGD pics when it shows up next week


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 9, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Dear me. Someone has the incredible opportunity to order a semi-custom Caparison, and they go for rainbow vomit? Yikes.



Right? WTF that thing is fugly...

To me anyway. To each his own, I'm sure dude loves it.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 10, 2022)

73647k said:


> Just ordered the WB-FX Horus, I'll try to post some NGD pics when it shows up next week


Hell yes! Please please please post up photos and a review.

I'm also like 90% gonna order one. Just need permission from my wife


----------



## jahosy (Sep 10, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Dear me. Someone has the incredible opportunity to order a semi-custom Caparison, and they go for rainbow vomit? Yikes.
> 
> Edit: And to keep things relevant to the thread title, I was recently playing the old Arch Enemy stuff with my Horus M3 in B standard. What a fucking BEAST of a guitar that is. On an overall sheer "quality" level, I think my ESPs are better. But there's about the overall feel and sound of the Horus which is so fun, satisfying and rewarding to play. Guaranteed to put a smile on the face.





Steinmetzify said:


> Right? WTF that thing is fugly...
> 
> To me anyway. To each his own, I'm sure dude loves it.



to me it seems like a missed opportunity. but at this point were not even sure what options are available for their custom order. 

let's wait for more info.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 16, 2022)

73647k said:


> Just ordered the WB-FX Horus, I'll try to post some NGD pics when it shows up next week


Did it arrive yet?


----------



## 73647k (Sep 17, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Did it arrive yet?


Yup! I got it on Wednesday and haven't been able to put it down - thing absolutely rips! It's so easy to play and it sounds more resonant than any other guitar I own. This one is definitely a life-long keeper.





Are you close to ordering one soon?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 17, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 17, 2022)

73647k said:


> Yup! I got it on Wednesday and haven't been able to put it down - thing absolutely rips! It's so easy to play and it sounds more resonant than any other guitar I own. This one is definitely a life-long keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was final sales price?


----------



## 73647k (Sep 17, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> What was final sales price?


Practically my left nut... ~$3400ish I think. I sold a guitar last week and had some money to play with


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 17, 2022)

73647k said:


> Practically my left nut... ~$3400ish I think. I sold a guitar last week and had some money to play with



Not bad, where'd you buy from? I got my CZQ from caparison directly on reverb and they actually accepted an offer I made which was quite generous.


----------



## 73647k (Sep 18, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Not bad, where'd you buy from? I got my CZQ from caparison directly on reverb and they actually accepted an offer I made which was quite generous.


Nice trick! I wish I would have thought to try that, how much were you able to save?

This came from Reverb through one of Caparison’s dealers.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 18, 2022)

73647k said:


> Yup! I got it on Wednesday and haven't been able to put it down - thing absolutely rips! It's so easy to play and it sounds more resonant than any other guitar I own. This one is definitely a life-long keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit! That's absolutely gorgeous.

It's the natural finish, right? Looks too light to be the stained one.

Can you give any other review comments? A few closeup photos? How's the binding quality (especially around 27th fret)? I tested a couple M3s before buying mine and they sometimes had a little bit of wonky binding around the 27th.

And how's the sound? The FX-AM Horus was pretty bright, but I have a walnut top Brocken (27 inch baritone) and it's much more balanced. This one is Blackwood, which I know nothing about.

Edit: I also realise that these are the new Caparison pickups, which first appeared on the "super Horus custom" a couple years ago, as well as Courtney Cox's model. How do you rate them?


----------



## 73647k (Sep 18, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Oh shit! That's absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> It's the natural finish, right? Looks too light to be the stained one.
> 
> ...


Yup this is the natural finish. There are a few more pictures of it in the NGD thread I posted yesterday but I’ll try to grab some more close ups of the binding work for you. It’s done really well, fretwork too. 






NGD: Twins Edition


Growing up my dad had a number of super strats that I learned how to play guitar on, I eventually ended up moving onto Les Pauls and fell in love with the scale length. Fast forward 15-20 years and I was finally on the hunt for a 24.75″ guitar would offer the best of both worlds. I was very...




sevenstring.org





It’s honestly the nicest guitar I’ve ever played, and I’m comparing it to hundreds of guitars I’ve laid hands on in my lifetime so far. At least to me, it’s absolutely perfect - the body contours are super comfortable and the guitar is on the lighter side at about 7lbs. 

I’m still adjusting to the PH-Rm pickup but I think that part of it is also the walnut and blackwood combination coming through at the same time. There is a ton of clarity and it seems like I have more overhead than the regular PH-R in my other Horus which sounds a little bit tighter in my opinion. It’s not necessarily bright but there is a lot of definition - chugging on low sludgy riffs sound great. Looks like it’s wax potted too.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 18, 2022)

73647k said:


> Yup this is the natural finish. There are a few more pictures of it in the NGD thread I posted yesterday but I’ll try to grab some more close ups of the binding work for you. It’s done really well, fretwork too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! I didn't see your NGD post until now. 

Thanks for the extra information.

Yeah, that's beautiful and it looks like we'll have really similar "twins". I have a reissue M3 also 

I changed the stock pickups in my M3. They were simultaneously too hot, too bright and too fat for my tastes. If the new one has more definition, maybe I'll like this one more. Otherwise, I have a Lundgren "The One" sitting in my guitar parts drawer.

Congrats on getting such a sweet guitar! Hopefully I get mine ordered soon.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 21, 2022)

They just announced new Dellinger models, just like the new Horus models. The better bridge, 5 piece necks, Blackwood/walnut bodies, inlays etc. Including 7 strings


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you whoever removed the “p” from the threadp title.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 21, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Thank you whoever removed the “p” from the threadp title.



Right? Posted from my phone one night and couldn’t edit the next day; felt kind of stupid to ask a mod to take the time to edit it lol


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Thank you whoever removed the “p” from the threadp title.


Hey, it's what mods do!


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 21, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Hey, it's what mods do!



Must be on government time…. Only took three months and 5 supervisors!


----------



## 73647k (Sep 21, 2022)

@Flappydoodle please post more Brocken pics


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 22, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Must be on government time…. Only took three months and 5 supervisors!



For my part I tried nothing and was all out of ideas


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 22, 2022)

73647k said:


> @Flappydoodle please post more Brocken pics


Sure. What do you want to see? Closeups of any specific area?


----------



## 73647k (Sep 22, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Sure. What do you want to see? Closeups of any specific area?


I’ll take whatever you’ve got!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Must be on government time…. Only took three months and 5 supervisors!


Well, we do need plenty of supervision!


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 22, 2022)

Did anyone see capas latest dellinger releases? I'm in love with the 7s, but also the HSS 6. I'm *so* excited to see more fixed bridges!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 22, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> Did anyone see capas latest dellinger releases? I'm in love with the 7s, but also the HSS 6. I'm *so* excited to see more fixed bridges!
> 
> View attachment 114748
> 
> View attachment 114749


Hell yeah!


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Oct 1, 2022)

Picked up this 2018 Solar Flare Horus M3 back in March of this year. It makes my inner teenage metalhead very happy. The guy who had it before me put one of Wes Hauch's signature Seymour Duncans in and that thing is absolutely bonkers. The only downside is it makes the GAS for more Caparisons way harder...


----------



## 73647k (Oct 2, 2022)

6or7mattersnot said:


> Picked up this 2018 Solar Flare Horus M3 back in March of this year. It makes my inner teenage metalhead very happy. The guy who had it before me put one of Wes Hauch's signature Seymour Duncans in and that thing is absolutely bonkers. The only downside is it makes the GAS for more Caparisons way harder...




Can't see the pic but I bet the Jupiter pickup sounds great in the Horus. I'm still on the fence with the stock PH-Rm in my new one - I have a Black Winter and a Gibson 498T kicking around, might try one of those


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 2, 2022)

6or7mattersnot said:


> Picked up this 2018 Solar Flare Horus M3 back in March of this year. It makes my inner teenage metalhead very happy. The guy who had it before me put one of Wes Hauch's signature Seymour Duncans in and that thing is absolutely bonkers. The only downside is it makes the GAS for more Caparisons way harder...



you can use https://postimages.org/ to post pics


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Oct 3, 2022)

73647k said:


> Can't see the pic but I bet the Jupiter pickup sounds great in the Horus. I'm still on the fence with the stock PH-Rm in my new one - I have a Black Winter and a Gibson 498T kicking around, might try one of those


Unfortunately I can't speak to how the stock pickup would sound. I have heard a lot of good recordings done with the Black Winter, so I'm sure that would be great. I changed the image permissions so it should work now?


----------



## 73647k (Oct 3, 2022)

6or7mattersnot said:


> Unfortunately I can't speak to how the stock pickup would sound. I have heard a lot of good recordings done with the Black Winter, so I'm sure that would be great. I changed the image permissions so it should work now?



Oh yeah that thing looks mean with the all rail pickup combo


----------



## SeventyFour (Oct 4, 2022)

Will we ever see a 7 string horus I wonder? Is there something about that model that makes a 7 unviable? 

Also, Caparison need to bring back the sponge finishes of old. the current finishes are too contrasting and don't 'blend' enough or me.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 4, 2022)

SeventyFour said:


> Will we ever see a 7 string horus I wonder? Is there something about that model that makes a 7 unviable?
> 
> Also, Caparison need to bring back the sponge finishes of old. the current finishes are too contrasting and don't 'blend' enough or me.


I would assume because it's 24.75" scale, that making a 7 would be quite unique in that regard.

I do find it interesting a little bit how they seem a smudge set in their ways? Like how they only offer one neck profile, and how they only use the Schaller tremolo, which for whatever reason the owner claims is their favorite/it has improvements over the OFR, but when trying to look that info up it seems almost everyone thinks the OFR/Lockmeister is superior. Considering their proprietary hardtail bridge is made by GOTOH, you'd think they'd maybe use the 1996T.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 4, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I would assume because it's 24.75" scale, that making a 7 would be quite unique in that regard.
> 
> I do find it interesting a little bit how they seem a smudge set in their ways? Like how they only offer one neck profile, and how they only use the Schaller tremolo, which for whatever reason the owner claims is their favorite/it has improvements over the OFR, but when trying to look that info up it seems almost everyone thinks the OFR/Lockmeister is superior. Considering their proprietary hardtail bridge is made by GOTOH, you'd think they'd maybe use the 1996T.


I'm guessing they have a crate of Schallers, or some sort of special OEM deal. The trem is fine, but I concur that the Lockmeister or 1996 would probably be better.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## eaeolian (Oct 4, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115363
> View attachment 115364


Wow. That's pretty.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 4, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. That's pretty.



Cool! Much appreciated!


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 4, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115363
> View attachment 115364



Stock pickups?


----------



## pahulkster (Oct 4, 2022)

I still have to put the stock pickup back in and do a setup on the Horus I got a while back. It's like two or three down on my list atm but I'll get pictures up eventually.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 4, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Stock pickups?



In that pic yeah. I hated the bridge humbucker so contacted Tim Mills at BKP and went for a Riff Raff on his recommendation. The neck pup is really good.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 4, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> In that pic yeah. I hated the bridge humbucker so contacted Tim Mills at BKP and went for a Riff Raff on his recommendation. The neck pup is really good.



The BH-R is such a meh pickup which makes no sense because the PH-R’s are fantastic. I put a JB/Custom 5 hybrid and a Hot Rails in the neck and that thing rocks now.


----------



## 73647k (Oct 5, 2022)

@HeadBender has a really cool Horus project for sale right now that I’d probably go in on if I had the funds available and a better proficiency at wood work






FS - [EU] Caparison Horus (Unfinished Project)


Brief & Accurate Description of guitar: Caparison Horus (unfinished project) With great sadness and personal disappointment that I am putting this up for sale - hoping to find someone who would finish it. I no longer have access to a workshop and it also seems that my enthusiasm for guitars is...




sevenstring.org


----------



## Samark (Oct 6, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115363
> View attachment 115364


Always thought this was one of their best finishes. Would love a Dellinger in this


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Samark (Oct 11, 2022)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115683
> View attachment 115684


That's a beautiful fireplace Paul


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 11, 2022)

Samark said:


> That's a beautiful fireplace Paul


Cheers! Mrs.Daemon will be delighted to hear that! Her fireplace vs my Caparison...lol!


----------



## 73647k (Oct 11, 2022)

I absolutely love the shape of the Horus, that extra room on the lower horn really makes a difference in comfort imo


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 11, 2022)

Samark said:


> That's a beautiful fireplace Paul



That’s not a fireplace, that’s a portal to the guitar gods. He didn’t even own that guitar, he just said a few fancy words and it appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Tuesday at 10:12 AM)

73647k said:


> Yup! I got it on Wednesday and haven't been able to put it down - thing absolutely rips! It's so easy to play and it sounds more resonant than any other guitar I own. This one is definitely a life-long keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still didn't order mine! 

Now the honeymoon period is over, how are you finding the guitar?


----------



## 73647k (Tuesday at 4:44 PM)

Flappydoodle said:


> I still didn't order mine!
> 
> Now the honeymoon period is over, how are you finding the guitar?



Still love it, I am starting to burn through whatever material is coating the bridge haha. I am not a huge fan of the stock pickup but it’s certainly not terrible; seems a bit too mid-focused. I have my amp dialed in on a preset specifically for this guitar to compensate. 

I’m thinking about putting a 498T I have laying around in to see what that sounds like.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Wednesday at 9:27 AM)

73647k said:


> Still love it, I am starting to burn through whatever material is coating the bridge haha. I am not a huge fan of the stock pickup but it’s certainly not terrible; seems a bit too mid-focused. I have my amp dialed in on a preset specifically for this guitar to compensate.
> 
> I’m thinking about putting a 498T I have laying around in to see what that sounds like.


Thanks! Yeah, I've worn off the coating on the bridge of my Brocken (exact same bridge).

The stock pickup is the new one. From the Nick Hipa demo on Youtube, I agree that it sounded super mid-forward and "djenty". Not my favourite. When I do eventually get the new Horus, I'll probably put Lundgrens in it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Wednesday at 9:35 AM)

Current Capas minus a Dellinger that’s getting some bridge maintenance so here’s Chucky instead!


----------



## xzacx (Wednesday at 2:02 PM)

Fred the Shred said:


> Current Capas minus a Dellinger that’s getting some bridge maintenance so here’s Chucky instead!
> View attachment 119599


There's an Angelus 7 M3B I'm looking at right now. I don't even like it that much, but short-scale, double-cut 7s are so few and far between that I'm really considering it. I played one a while back and loved everything about it other than the looks.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Wednesday at 7:48 PM)

xzacx said:


> There's an Angelus 7 M3B I'm looking at right now. I don't even like it that much, but short-scale, double-cut 7s are so few and far between that I'm really considering it. I played one a while back and loved everything about it other than the looks.


I love that thing. It’s such a phenomenal guitar!


----------

